# Transfering a prescription to the USA



## josepharthurrogerpierre (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I plan to go live in the USA for about a year to study. I have been taking prescription drugs for some medical condition. How can I keep getting the medicine I need once I have relocated? Do I bring one year worth of pills with me? Do I go to an American pharmacy with a copy of the prescription I gave to my pharmacy at home? Any tips will help. Thank you very much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know of people who have simply brought a one-year supply of their prescription with them. The other approach is to go to a doctor in the US after your arrival and have them prescribe your meds for you.

Normally, a pharmacist can only fill a prescription written by a doctor licensed in the state. 

It shouldn't be as much of a problem for someone coming from Canada, but there is also the matter of different medications being prescribed in different countries for the same ailment. 

Would it be possible to get your prescription by mail? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## josepharthurrogerpierre (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Bev, thank you very much for your reply.

I'll enquire about the possibility of having my pharmacy send the meds to me in the US. But I suppose I would have to tell the US Custom Authority in advance?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thinking about your situation later, it dawned on me that, if you did manage to transfer your prescriptions to a pharmacy in the US, you'd wind up paying top dollar for them. You need to consider what health insurance plan you are going to be covered by during your stay in the US.

Drugs can cost considerably more in the US than they do in Canada. Your pharmacist might have some ideas how to make sure you get your prescription, and also if and how your particular prescriptions are regulated in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

I may be wrong but I do believe it is illegal to bring in any prescription drugs for any reason from anywhere outside the USA. The "official" reason is they - the diligent USA - must control the purity and can't if they allow "inferior" drugs from Europe, Canada, and Singapore/Japan/Australia brought in - LOL (that's why all the polluted garbage is let in that's made in China - purity and such things blah blah blah). The "real" reason is the US Pharmaceutical Companies have the US Government by the testicles due to all the millions of dollars they've contributed to the RNC and DNC (AKA "Lobbyists") so the Government does what it's told by one of the real TRUE leaders of this country - big business. I'm 99% sure I have this correct but please double check it if time permits. Zoom


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Strangely enough, many Amercians (myself included) get their prescriptions filled directly from Canadian pharmacies. The one I use offers to replace any item free of charge that US customs seize. Since that hasn't happened yet, I haven't put this part of the guarantee to the test. But the rest of the service is fine.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

as i have a medical condition and was planning to move to the USA on a L2 visa for 3 years I contacted the US customs about having my medication posted from the UK. I was told that it was fine as long as the package was clearly marked medical supplies and a copy of the doctors prescription was included in the package. I was also advised to get 3 months maximum posted at one time.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear that things are looser. I remember reading about some craziness going on at the borders during the "Fascist Years" in the mid 00's but that nightmare seems to be fading. Thanks to Bev and Fatbrit for being on top of the subject matter as usual - GOOD JOB you two !!! Zoom


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow!! I didn't realise that US customs can sieze meds sent from Canada!!
We've been having my husband's prescription meds sent from Canada for just 2 years..... we've been lucky... they've always arrived!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Wow!! I didn't realise that US customs can sieze meds sent from Canada!!
> We've been having my husband's prescription meds sent from Canada for just 2 years..... we've been lucky... they've always arrived!


They seem to have stopped the practice. 
U.S. to Allow Canadian Drug Imports - Los Angeles Times


----------

